
Wind-powered car goes down wind faster than the Wind (2010) - andischo
https://phys.org/news/2010-06-wind-powered-car-faster.html
======
andischo
Also, for those interested: In 2012 they created a car which is able to drive
at ~2x the wind speed upwind: [https://www.wired.com/2012/07/wind-powered-car-
upwind/](https://www.wired.com/2012/07/wind-powered-car-upwind/)

